# VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN:



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Projekt tristar with air ride very low*

Here is picture on our projekt VW TriStar with Air ride. 
And later with Audi 1,8T engine and gearbox from Porsche 996-05 










Best regards Patrik 

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (rendahl)*

I'd like to see some more photos of how you added the 4th door. 
Looks pretty low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yellow Rabbit (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Isn't the 4th door stock on a Trisatar?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (Yellow Rabbit)*

Tristar = 4-door.
Me = jealous.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (OEMpl.us)*

I think he's just created that site to upset Horrido


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (rendahl)*

Patrick-
Looks like a clean install. The back edge where the door latch is, how did you go about installing that?


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (rendahl)*

This is going to be Cool ! Nice work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep the pictures flowing...


----------



## mattography (Apr 26, 2006)

nice, more love to the vanagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mattography at 1:02 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## touchuptim (Dec 27, 2004)

any pics of the air ride setup?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (touchuptim)*

Cool! Nice job so far!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

great project man ! thanks for showing it off I have a Doka too


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Vw tristar with air ride. Projekt made in sweden:*

This is a 1990 Volkswagen TRISTAR . What makes this doublecab a Tristar is the fact that it has 4 doors. The factory also added an luxurious interior. And it has side sliding windows, has special interior lights with grab handles,has captain`s chairs with armrests,comes also with a padded dash. 
The extra insulation under the headliner, rear panel and und the floormats makes a ride in a TRISTAR very quiet. 
This is our projekt with AIR RIDE its only 3" high. 
Wheels are 17" . 
There is only 1500 made. . Now they are very unusual. You can take a look at my homepage.


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (rendahl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd love to have a DoKa.....they are hard to get here..


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (rendahl)*

Any more pics or info on the air ride installation? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanagoner (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (vwfreek)*

I've been thinking about this one lately, and haven't found much on the web. I have a Multivan which is factory lowered, and I'd like to lower it a little further with H&R springs. 
I do enjoy going camping in Baja and elsewhere every so often, and so am looking for a way to raise 'er back up fairly easily & quickly.
Thinking about air suspension. Anyone have any experience with this??
Cheers


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (vanagoner)*

Not crazy about the wheels, but it's a nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (lagomorph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagomorph* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd love to have a DoKa.....they are hard to get here..

It aint that hard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (vwtuner4ever)*

I often thought about lowering my van, but it's just too impractical.
I think air bags would be neat. Not to show off, drop in the weeds, or ride drrty three-wheelin in my eight-five...
Just to be able to easily raise and lower the thing when needed would be nice.
~Mike


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (McVanagon)*


_Quote »_to easily raise and lower the thing when needed would be nice.

like when you need to be cool















I wish this guy would update with some progress, it's a killer project.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (Crankey)*

From the 4th door pics, it looks like you don't need to graft the whole door frame in.


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

true...but for me, I'm skipping it. more money and time for stuff like stainless mufflers nicer subie install...etc. I can't afford it all.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (Vanagon-S)*

Vanagon-s
It was very easy too do that. But it take some days.
You can see more pictures here. 
http://www.vw-tristar.com
Patrik Rendahl

_Modified by rendahl at 10:39 PM 5-6-2007_

_Modified by rendahl at 8:18 AM 5-11-2007_


_Modified by rendahl at 8:19 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (touchuptim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touchuptim* »_any pics of the air ride setup?

x2


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Any updates on this project? 
Oh, and none of the pic links work for me.


----------



## J_Westy (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*

Try this link:
http://web.telia.com/~u56509010/vw-tristar5.htm


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (J_Westy)*

Yeah, already looked through there. Very cool project that I'd like to see more of.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (rendahl)*
































































Best regards Patrik www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (rendahl)*













































































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## Schimke (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Rendahl,
That looks like a fun project. Your bedside brackets and pins look great.
I have a question about your front shocks though. I noticed that you installed them so that they pull from the upper control arm. Have you driven it this way? The reason I ask is that most normal street shocks have more rebound than compression. If your front shocks are conventional, the rebound has now become your compression and vice versa. I would think that this would lead to a stiff, odd ride quality.










_Modified by Schimke at 2:33 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Schimke)*

Hi Schimke!
We have think on that already but it was very not bad that you notice that.
This shocks are made to be mount like this.
And we have allready test drive the car.
Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (rendahl)*

Christmast present from Santa Claus???








Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


_Modified by rendahl at 10:27 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (rendahl)*

I want a set of these!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: VW TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE. PROJEKT MADE IN SWEDEN: (Vanagon-S)*

Hi Eric!
We have one set left on our homepage http://www.vw-tristar.com 
But we leave far away from each other.
I really like your TriStar.Good work.
Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: PROJEKT TRISTAR WITH AIR RIDE VERY LOW (rendahl)*













































































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

wow ! this is looking really nice, thanks for sharing the pics !


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Amazing attention to detail! Are you going to bring this to the VW bus treffen in Hockenheim this summer?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Hi Eric!
Our goal is to do it the best we can.
Every thing shall be as new or better. Many hour on details.
We shall try to have it ready to this Summer.
Soo we can meet up to some meating in Europe.
We spend all our time on this car right now.
But problem is that we have renovate some customer car to.
All interior part is already clean and ready to put together.
Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More paint*













































































































Best regards Patrik

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: More paint (rendahl)*















looks good!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Now it´s reday for paint.*

We shall deliver the car tomorrow to car painter.




























Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Yesterday we spray body paint on the chassis. (Vanagon-S)*

Hi Eric!
Thanks but i have really problem to express me.
I love to write and talk. But when i must be in English i dont say or write that muck that i want.
How it comes that you can some swedish words?
You are welcome to sweden anytime.
Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Yesterday we spray body paint on the chassis. (rendahl)*

Nice work Patrik! I am overflowing with jealousy because my Syncro Tristar is currently in primer but more than likely traveling to its' new owner next month.








You are further along the same path I was taking prior to committing to sell it... so I will just have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

is there any chance your truck will be featured in a magazine ? it's more than worthy of it !


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Yesterday we spray body paint on the chassis. ([email protected])*

Hi Paul!
I hope our next Renovate will be our TriStar Syncro.
I thought that you should keep one of them to your selves?
Ýou should not give up that easy.
I hope that the new owner will renovate it.
It´s not that much job to renovate thouse car. Only some weeks welding job. Allmost all of them are rusty on same place. 
We have 2 projekt going on same time.
But our other projekt is not an big one only a new paint on our 16" syncro.
Here is a link soo some pictures on it.
http://vw-tristar.web.surftown.se/001.htm








And this is our next projekt.
TriStar Syncro








Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com 



_Modified by rendahl at 6:52 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*No time to share pictures but here are some new.*


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: No time to share pictures but here are some new. (rendahl)*

Is that Anna?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: No time to share pictures but here are some new. (VANAGON JOHN)*

Yes it´s Anna
She was model at H.M.
Patrik


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: No time to share pictures but here are some new. (rendahl)*

The alu gates look good painted red! I want! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: No time to share pictures but here are some new. (Vanagon-S)*

This gates is nice when painted.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Some parts to the gates.*


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

What did you use on your latches? Those came out looking great!
Craig


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (spaeth)*

Hi Craig!
Sorry for my bad english. Hope i undersand you right.
Latches?
We have renovated them. We split up them and leave them to an firm that galvanize them. 
And after that we weld back the parts again.
Becourse they are not made to split up. Them they are rivet together. But with som job and special hand made tools you can do much.
I must say that that are nice.
We have galvanize all bult to the car to and many other things.
Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com 


_Modified by rendahl at 10:47 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (rendahl)*

any progress? I want to see more pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

amazing! nice job


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S) New Pictures*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nice collection of parts there!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*This car shall be very quiet.*













































































































Best regards Patrik

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: This car shall be very quiet. (rendahl)*

Is that all new stuff? where are you finding it all?
Looking awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

amazing ! looks like much fun !


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: This car shall be very quiet. (Vanagon-S)*

Hi ERic!
We have good contact. 
And we have been in this vw world for aboute 20 Years now.
Soo we now where we shall look.
Regards from sweden Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures*













































































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: New pictures (rendahl)*


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

holy crap you have a sunroof in that thing too !?!?
ok, that seals it. this is the coolest crewcab on the planet.
I shure wish I had time to rebuild my truck like you. very fun to see your progress. thanks for documenting it.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Hi Crankey!
Thanks we are moved.
But you can imagine how easy it´s to install this original sunroof.
We where only 5 minutes to install 2 sun roof on this TriStar.
One over the rear seat to.
It´s is only fasten with glue in the roof and some easy welding outside
dorr pole. It´s one evning job to install it. And you don´t have to paint anything.
If you allready have your headliner down ofcourse if not one evnings job extra.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

it's really inspiring. it's a fantastic rebuild story but then to add the super cool air bag suspension, sunroof !? it's just a dream project come true. 
it's also so great to see it happen step by step with such nice photos. much better than reading a story in a magazine but I would love to see it written up in one of the VW magazines.
today I just installed an SA lower grill on my Doka. but I am a welder by trade and I definatly want to look into installing a sunroof on my truck now. is there a power sunroof made for the T3 ?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Hi Crankey!
Thanks.
You will read abote this car in one vw magazines in future i promisse you. 
But it must be finisch first.

None magazines will show one projekt if they are not sure that is will be finished.
I don´t think that they have any original mount power sunroof.
But you could buy from VW one Wabasto power sunroof. 
We have one Wabasto sunroof on our black TriStar it look same but our is not a power sunroof. 
















We also have the SA lower grill on our Projekt.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Install original sunroof.*

This is all you need to install original sunroof.








Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures*




































































































Best regards Patrik 

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Install original sunroof. (rendahl)*

Very lucky truck to have an owner like you! Nicely documented and executed Patrik. Please continue with the photos!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the interior is coming together great!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

It´s a lot of parts to the interior. But it look really nice. 
Even i think that. It looks like new.
More pictures.
You must soon be tired of all my picktures or?
Regards Patrik


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

no, forums love pics, as do the users


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

"tired of all my picktures"
never ! it's awsome !


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tired of picktures?*

Thanks then i will continue to post them.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Tired of picktures? (rendahl)*

This has been one of the best posts ever. Thanks for the tip on the latches. Keep the pictures coming.
Craig


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures*


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

sweet work man !
I wonder what you have planned for a stereo ?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Crankey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crankey* »_sweet work man !
I wonder what you have planned for a stereo ?

x2


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Hi Crankey!
Nothing special one nice clarion cd player and 4 speaker and some
stereo amplifer. That s all.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New Pictures*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

interior looks sick, how is the rest of the car doing?


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

ya I agree, nicest interior I've seen.
I'm suprised your not putting a DVD screen and a subwooffer in there somewhere. 
I wish the crewcab had nicer rear seating.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Hey Patrick--
Perhaps I have not paid as close of attention to my Tristar but what is the purpose of this formed opening at the bottom of the seat hump?


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm pretty sure that's the gas heater. The ones I've seen are in the rear though..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_I'm pretty sure that's the gas heater. The ones I've seen are in the rear though..

Ayup that is where mine is located; under the passenger side rear seat. Mine probably won't get much use if I decide to restore it.


----------



## Mr. Premium (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn thats a bloody nice Vanagon. Much respect. I want to see it finished. Are those the wheels staying on the final product? Pretty nice, but I can imagine how chuffing lovely a fine set of BBS cross-spokes would look..


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Paul!
Yes it´s blowing air from the heater.
This heater was option and is install under the car.
It´s an real big heater not the regular eberspächer that many have.
And this is option to the heater to.
Blowing air in the back space.








Get out to the garage and start renovate your TriStar paul.

Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Premium)*

Hi Mr Premium!
From the beging we should only build somthink fast and differente.
Soo the first we bought was the wheels.
Everything is built after this wheels soo i don´t think it easy too find something thats fits.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures*














































Best regards Patrik

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

when do you plan on finishing?


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

this is killing me. 
I would be going crazy if I was you, but your not me so you must be doing just fine. 
I hope I'm alive when this gets finished







Just joking around...looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Here is an picture on the heater.*









Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Hi 71DubBugBug!
It´s maybe allready finished?????
Regards patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*

Hi John!
You will be alive i promise you.
If not i will post an postcard to vw heaven to you.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## PurpleGODZILLA (May 10, 2008)

Very nice. Love the way you lifted the van. From the look of it, it looked like it would have flipped over.


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

I would like ti hear more about your air bag system. was it hard to do ? expensive ?
I was told about someone who'd done that to a van and the ride was nicer than stock and the bags absorbed alot of road noise too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Crankey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crankey* »_I would like ti hear more about your air bag system. was it hard to do ? expensive ?
I was told about someone who'd done that to a van and the ride was nicer than stock and the bags absorbed alot of road noise too.

While I don't have any experience with air ride on a van the systems I have been exposed to for the Golf GTi/Jetta and Passats have ridden better than coilovers and were very comfy. My only issue with air ride on a Vanagon or Tristar would be the limited amount of suspension travel when lowering the vehicle.. I have only heard that it is difficult due to the limited travel of the suspension.
That being said in a raised application like a Tristar syncro where your expectation is to be able to lower it for shows, maintain a stock ride height for driving and then have a little bit of increased height for off road it seems like this might just be the trick.


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

interesting...Air Ride now has a bag/strut combo thing too so an outboard shock mount may not be necessary.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Paul!
Yes that was one of the problem we have.
But we have electrical giver on each swing arm and trailer arm.
Soo this high is the drive high and there is the wheel adjust.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Hi Crankey!
There is not much this days thats cheap.
But as i allways say it only money.
It was not difficult to install it. Most job was to think out how everything shall be made.

I think it took 4 evnings work with welding job.
I think we could do it today on 2 days everything complete.
We have made templatte to made moore of them.
We only bought 4 air bellows then we made everything selves.
And one compressor 12v and 8 air valves and some air tubes.
I think we have pay aboute 1700 USD 
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*

Awesome work, I love the color-matched Carat bumpers. Are you going to do the wheel flares in black or in red? Do you have a motor swap prepared for it or are you going to keep it the stock 2.1 wasserboxer?
Far be it from me to attempt to spoil the ending so if I am asking too much just tell me to shut my trap.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (bigfatgeek)*

Hi !
You have big eyes. 
But on those picture the wheels are not finished yet.
They are painted after that pictures was taken.
But in what colour???
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com 


_Modified by rendahl at 10:04 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Paul!
We shall not have any wheels flares.. But if shall mount them they shall be in black.
We have an porsche gearbox with 6 gear and turbo xxxx engine.
We shall be better next year to show the car.
It´s an dream to drive like an new car very quiet thats why i love the TriStar.
Have you paint your TriStar yet Paul ? Any pictures?
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (rendahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rendahl* »_Hi Paul!
We shall not have any wheels flares.. But if shall mount them they shall be in black.
We have an porsche gearbox with 6 gear and turbo xxxx engine.
We shall be better next year to show the car.
It´s an dream to drive like an new car very quiet thats why i love the TriStar.
Have you paint your TriStar yet Paul ? Any pictures?
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com 


Awesome Patrik! My truck is painted now and I am just waiting the return of the rollbar and related black metal exterior trim to put the outside back together on my truck. I am at somewhat of a crossroads since it would be nice to sell mine but on the other hand with the market down I doubt many people have the money to buy a relatively obscure Volkswagen pickup truck.
I am for now leaving the bottom 1/3rd of my cab body color (red like yours) and after seeing your matching Carat bumpers may consider doing that along with black flares. I have a freshly rebuilt OBDII VR5 12v and trans adapter for the truck but that is one big commitment to undertake if I don't intend to keep my truck.
Yours is an inspiration though-- it is so cool to go through the pictures and see the story unfold.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Paul!
I would be happy if you could send me some picture of you new painted TriStar i love the RED colour.
There must be an big interest ot them in USA i have atleast one mail in week only from USA that want too buy TriStar from Sweden.
But it´s not cheap to Import one to USA this days.
Your dollar is not worth much against the Euro now.
But why sell if you don´t need the money.
I think they will be even more atractive in just some few year.
There is not many of them and there is not that many people that now how rare they are yet.
In sweden they are not popular yet because all here just like old bus.
But we can see now that people start to renovate them even here.
And they will not be easy to renovate in aboute 10 years.
Even now it´s very hard to find many parts.
Soo many TriStar are in soo bad shape today that in 10 years you could not find any parts to them.
Soo if you shall renovate them do it now when still parts can be bought new or used.
I hope we can inspire you to do the renovate ready.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: some picture on rear bumber. (rendahl)*

Very clean! 
Patrik, did you make that rear bumper? show me your brackets.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: some picture on rear bumber. (Vanagon-S)*

Hi Eric!
Yes we made the rear bumber 
Do you want pictures on all brackets to the rear bumber?
I shall see if i have any more picture on them.








Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Now we are back again!*

My mother have died soo the business have been down for some time but now shall i answer all mail as fast i can.
And our projekt is in next phase now.
New engine and gearbox.
More pictures soon.
Here is one on the gearbox from Porsche G96/01 from -05
With wire linkage.


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

hey Patrik, sorry to hear about your Mom. take care.


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

yes sorry to hear about your mother.
can you tell us a little about the air ride installation, how has it worked out? how is the ride?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (240gordy)*

Hi!
Thanks for your consideration.
It have been some horrible month.
Unbelible that live could end soo fast.

I could write a lot aboute our air suspension install but my english is not the best.
But i really recommend to install it.
It´s very easy to install.
Most job was to think how everything should be made.
We have an electrical compressor today but we shall install one that is driven by our new engine instead.
And we have made one airtank off some tube. And have it under the car.
And we have 8 air valves soo we could move each wheel at a time.
Why now that is neccerary?? Only for fun ofcourse.

And we have now order one digital controller off (TriStar Eric) instead of what we have today.
Soo it would be easier to have right drive high.
Why try to invent the wheel again.
To install the air suspension in rear you have to cut and make some welding job. 
And weld some thick metal to take all weight when you let it down in the lowerst position.

But in the front we have use all original fasten to mouth them.
But as we want it little lower soo we have make some welding job there to. 
But if you are happy with one inch higher car then you dont have to change anything apart from the shock absorber that have to move a little bit.
And biggest problem was to find right place to the brake hose in front.
The goal was to get is as low as possible and still drive with it without to much job ofcourse. No problem to get it lower.
But this car is built to use.
Hope you understand some of it.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (rendahl)*

Patrik, sorry to hear about your Mother passing.
As always, your posts are enjoyable. Please continue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Patrik I am sorry to hear about your mother as well; losses of those we care about are especially hard at this time of the year. The truth of the matter is projects like the one you are working on are welcome distractions sometimes and I hope you find some joy in the work you are doing. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Crankey (May 30, 2006)

Patric, how do you think these would work on the front ?








" Our latest refinement of the original ShockWave™. It is typically used in an independent front suspension application. It can also be used in some independent rear suspension applications. The ShockWave™ v3.0 uses a double convoluted airspring bellow to achieve the load capacity required for these installations. "
"Recommended Applications: IFS and/or IRS installations on vehicles weighing 1500-2500 lbs. per axle. NOT recommended for solid axle rear applications..not enough travel, too much load capacity."
it's from Air Ride Technologies there are several types
http://www.ridetech.com/index....&pg=1
_Modified by Crankey at 1:38 PM 12-25-2008_


_Modified by Crankey at 1:43 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Hi Crankey!
I have look at them before but iám not sure that they will fit.
Maybe on an original high T3.
But if you want it really low i thing they are to tall.
But i think they are to expensive to. 
It´s still much job to install it.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gearbox from Porsche 996-05*

We shold now install new bigger engine in our TriStar.
But it would not be soo funny to do that with original gearbox.
Not the best qualite and not easy to change gear fast either.
But the is not many gearboxes that "fit " into an T3
Renault have one but very rare to find.
Old Porsche 915 gearboxes are there many but they are to old now.
Porsche G50 that Eric have in his TriStar is nice but little to tall.
Soo we drive to an guy we know near us that have Porsche shop
and told him what we have for planes.
The he show us this Gearbox 96/01 from an Porsche 996 -05.
All dimentions are smaller then original and it have 6 gears and have cable linkage too gear level.
Can it be better. Yes it could because this was not cheap 
But it´s only money.
But now to the best. The engine we shall install is from Audi 1,8 Turbo -03 And it allmost fit on the gearbox.
Only some small change have to be done.
Audi and Porsche have many parts that is same and when porsche bulit new engine to this 996 they built Porsche boxer to test this new engine on. And in Boxer they use gearbox from audi soo thats why this audi engine allmost fit on Porsche gearbox.
Half of all bolt hole was in right place.
Soo we only have to cut some aluminium peices from an audi gearbox and cut them into the Porsche gearbox and weld it together.
Easy? Not really it tog 2day to do it. 
Lot of job to fit all 5 pieces on right place.
The start engine is mouth on gearbox on Audi and on Porsche it on the engine.
Soo we have no place to mounth the start engine.
We could push the car every time we shall drive it but in winter time it could be tough.
But we take the piece from audi gerabox and weld it into the Porsche gerabox to soo now we have an start engine to.
Here is some pictures the show how we did.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com

Porsche gearbox from 996-05









We have take an look inside and see in what condition it was.








Like new
























Porsche to left and audi to right.








Porsche in front Audi in rear.








We have to made this to get everything in right place when we weld it.








Her is all 5 pices that need to be weld. Cut out from Audi.








Porsche with new hole to start engine.










Start engine pice from audi gearbox.








Here shall it be weld into Porsche gearbox.








Here is´t mounth before welding.









Here is 2 new bolt hole before welding.









It´s ready to be welded now.









Here is some work to.
The center from Porsche must be cut out and weld into the Audi clutch.
Porsche to left and Audi to Right.








Porsche to left and Audi to right.









_Modified by rendahl at 11:48 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

WOW great work! What year is the Bug in the picture?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Der T4)*

HI!
The bug is from 1950.
Regards Patrik


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (rendahl)*

Patrik, you are a magician! That is the best idea I have ever seen!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Vanagon-S)*

Hi Eric!
Thank you for those kind words we are touched. 
But we must admit that we are very satisfied with this solution.
Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## napat (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice ride you have








Keep pictures coming!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pictures*

Sorry but i have´t have time to update but here some pictures.
Gearbox is welded ti fit to Audi 1,8T engine now.
































































And more pictures on homepage www.vw-tristar.com 

Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Porsche 996 gearbox is assambled*
































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Porsche gearbox*









































Drive shaft from Audi. With bigger CV in both ends.


















New gear link from Ford mondeo.









Best regards Patrik


----------



## rogerbolinha (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (Crankey)*

Yeah!!! Congratulations, your van is fantastic, this is inspiration a all users and admirators VW vans... sorry my english people!!!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Some picture on the valves to air ride system.*

Dual air tanks on both sides under the car.

























York compresser mounth on engine for lot of air.









Digital control panel hidden in the ashtray.

























Double acting air valves, one for each wheel.

















Mountings for valves that are mounted in the cargo space.
































Regards Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Gerarbos is assambled (rendahl)*

Great engine choice and great fab work. I am impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Gerarbos is assambled (dredward)*

Bump! Patrik how is this project coming along?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures*

We have now installed central locking on all four doors.
It comes from a bus.
Regards Patrik
http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures*

New aluminium plates on the load bed.










NOS TriStar stickers.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*New pictures.*


----------



## StabPrimo (Mar 9, 2006)

this thing is so rad. awesome work!


----------



## beaushan (Oct 8, 2009)

amazing work man!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures*

























Regards Patrik
http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## loopGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

Dude, you just completely blew my mind. Amazing work.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

More Pictures. 

































































Regards Patrik 

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## pwschuh (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. That is one sweet truck.


----------



## adenette (Dec 11, 2008)

Are the gates going back on?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

Ofcourse shall the painted aluminium gates be mount. 

Pictures coming soon. 

Regards Patrik 

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Shameless bump.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Digging the progress man. :beer:


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Now is the Porsche gearbox and Audi 1,8T engine in the car.*

We did the install in one scrap car first to try out everything first.

New gearlevel with cable linkage.













































Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures.*
































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures*
































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## Zoliaxk (Jun 9, 2011)

*Wow,*

speechless.
Congrats, Great Job 
reminds me of some work I did when I was much younger with less responsibilities.
wish I could do it now.


:thumbup:
Z


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pictures*















































Best regards Patrik


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This is an amazing project! Glad it is still going!


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures.*
































































Best regards Patrik


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures.*

Best regards Patrik 









































































Best regards Patrik 

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Gorgeous work Patrik! I am so glad to see it almost completed!! :thumbup:


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

Breathtaking. 

I hate to be "that guy"... I REALLY do... but the ONLY thing I would have done differently is that I wouldn't have painted that URL on the diamond plate. 

Does not detract from the awesomeness, though. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

Great work!:thumbup::beer:

Any updates?


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures*









































































Best regards Patrik

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Pictures*




























Best regards Patrik

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Simply gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Paul!

Thanks.

I see that you have done your homework.
Nice work.

Best regards Patrik from Sweden.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*More pictures*
































































Best regards Patrik

www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

This is awesome. I remember when this build first started thinking it was going to be awesome...glad I checked back (years later lol) and sure enough it's what I was hoping to see. Killer


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*Last pictures on this project*




























Best regards Patrik


----------

